# Recent Wedding



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Jul 25, 2016)

A couple of shots from a recent wedding.  Very nice couple.  Any CC you guys can give is welcome!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 1, 2016)

The third is nice - nice capture and shows some originality.Would crop a little tighter to eliminate the dark triangle across part of the bottom.
The second is not to my liking. Don't like glare at all and it has a feeling of being crooked just a tad due to the wood beams I think.
The first one looks a bit blown-out on this laptop but a nice pose.


----------

